

Fresh Food Delivery Service Launched - aarondf
http://www.simplyfresh.com/

======
aarondf
This is a collaboration between NutriSystem and the startup I'm contracting
with, FreshRealm ([http://www.freshRealm.co](http://www.freshRealm.co)), that
is launching today.

FreshRealm has some pretty amazing tech in the logistics chain and in their
patented shipping vessel. They're currently only in Southern California, but
of course plan on expanding to be nationwide. Feel free to ask any questions,
I can pass them on to the folks here!

------
jbarrow
The service looks interesting, although I can't comment on it as it isn't
available in my area.

I did, however, want to say the the trend of fixed menu bars on web pages
should be carefully considered before you choose to implement it. On my screen
the fixed bar takes up roughly 1/4 of the available vertical space (safari on
a 15-in MBP). This makes reading and scrolling feel unnatural, as it's
difficult to contain some of the longer sections in a single screen.

~~~
aarondf
That's good feedback. I'll pass it along. Thanks!

